# Does anyone breed dwarf seahorses?



## shift

I'm on the hunt for dwarf or a small species of seahorses.. Does anyone on the form breed them or know of a source?

Thanks!


----------



## Jousters

I use to have regular Seahorses a long time ago when I did saltwater.Never breed them.The only place I know that may be able to get them is J and L Aquatics.Saltwater stores have disappeared on the lower mainland.Good luck with them.


----------



## shift

Jousters said:


> I use to have regular Seahorses a long time ago when I did saltwater.Never breed them.The only place I know that may be able to get them is J and L Aquatics.Saltwater stores have disappeared on the lower mainland.Good luck with them.


How did you like them? How long did keep them for?


----------



## Jousters

I had them for about a year in a 33 gallon hexagon.I later traded them in for live rock and started a reef system.I did not have any live rock with them but would recommend it I were to do it again.They do not like the strong current for I was using under gravel filter at the time with a canister filter.You will need branches for them to hang on to.They are great to watch and found they did better in a group.I do remember seeing the pygmy ones at the time but were more money and was not sure if they would mix with the regular ones.I also remember I had to use live food to get them to eat.I did not keep other fish with them and had about 6.They were the dark ones and tan ones.Not sure what the exact names were.If I see any at J and L I will send you a pm.Aquarium West may get them as well but there saltwater is very limited.Anthony Sea Horse Fanatic may have a lead for he still does saltwater and is probably the most knowledgable reefer on this site.


----------



## mollyb

you might want to check out seahorse.com. Ocean riders have been captivly breeding seahorses for some time now, already acclimated to tanks, food etc. Not taking them from the wild, many are species of concern.


----------



## shift

Ideally I want to find captive bread ones as they will be used to aquarium life and likely be eating frozen. I have been breeding pods for the past month and have a very dense culture on the go so that should allow me to have a ton of live food for the tank 









I'm thinking of using my Nuvo 16 that I just set up.










I have some gargonians in my large tank I can grab for branches or alternatively I acquired a bunch of fake branching corals for a backup plan


----------



## mollyb

if you are thinking of trying to breed them, they need a pretty high tank, like 24 inches, or maybe more, to complete the spawning dance.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

There are no local sources for dwarf seahorses (captive-bred or otherwise). You may be able to get J&L or King Ed's to special order them but it would depend on their suppliers having some in-stock and willing to ship to Canada. "Trade" in seahorses are now much more restrictive since they are on the CITES list for endangered species and so it is a real PITA for individual hobbyists to bring in their own ponies. Ocean Rider might be different since they are a well known supplier of ONLY captive-breds.

J&L had some seahorses in a while ago but the regular types (usually Reidi or Kudus). King Ed's usually has a few in as well. Nobody has the dwarf seahorses in that I know of.

Anthony


----------



## shift

That's to bad! I was hoping to find someone working BC that had some to make it easier. I may have to give up on the awesome little guys


----------



## jsmith11618

I kept these guys when I lived in the US, fun little horses to have and watch, and quite easy. One downside to living in Canada now is the lack of selection we have for marine fish.


----------



## Limeyman

You could give Rob at Pet Lovers in Abbotsford a call. He gets regular sized seahorses in a couple of times a year (don't know what type). You can leave him your contact info and he will let you know when he gets some in


----------



## Adam Edmond

Which species are you exactly searching for?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Someone on Canreef has captive bred dwarf seahorses for sale if you're still interested.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

I would be interested, can 't find the thread though. Would you be able to post a link?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Actually I saw it on Craigslist.

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/search/sss?query=dwarf seahorse&sort=rel


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Thanks Anthony!


----------



## shift

Awesome!!!! Thanks for posting. Why did I sell my 16g?! I ended up with jellyfish. But dwarf seahorses would be amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters

Fish Addicts has some Sea horses now.Not sure if they are Dwarf but any kind are rare these days.


----------

